# ISO Candy recipes for Diabetics



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, and I am sure the topic has come up before though I couldn't find any posts, but here goes.

I am making/baking all my presents this year and my Dad is a diabetic with a real sweet tooth. One of his favourite things is peppermint patties (or really anything chocolate).

Does anyone have a good recipe or know of any sources I could find on sugarless candies in general or specifically peppermint patties, fudge, etc? I have googled it to very little success but figure someone might have found it.

Being a week until Christmas I would appreciate all the help I could get.  Thanks.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 15, 2007)

Things like peppermint patties are almost 100% sugar. That is the attraction, and the poison, for diabetics - my late husband was a diabetic. He had the same sweet tooth you described.

Google again. You will find a lot of recipe listings under "recipes for diabetic candy" and "recipes for diabetic desserts". It may not be the fudge he's craving. Yet, you will be giving him something he will delight in without jeopardizing his health.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Clienta (Dec 15, 2007)

My father-in-law is diabetic also with a real sweet tooth. He is very strict when it comes to sweets. I have found some great recipes on the Splenda website. I substitute the graham cracker crusts with nuts that I put in the food processor. There are also great sugar free mouses & puddings. I do buy sugarfree candies....mint patties, chocolate bars, peanut butter cups, hard candies, turtles, etc. and use these in parfaits for him.


----------



## sgivens (Dec 16, 2007)

Be careful of the "sugar free" candies - most have more carbohydrates than the regular ones.  And it is the carbo's that us diabetics need to be aware of.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your helpful input.  I work with special diets such as gluten and lactose intolerance; however I am realizing I know very little about cooking for a diabetic.  I have made things for my Dad before, but trying to make him a "candy" like everyone else is getting has opened up a whole new world for me.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 16, 2007)

Amen to sgivens advice.  If you buy prepared foods look for the label that says "Approved by the American Diabetes Association"


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, there you don't have to worry because I never buy him "prepared foods".  In fact, I have been trying to give him healthy foods because being a bachelor since my Mom passsed away he was living off of Stoffers, sugar free apple pies and puddings, etc.  Now my sister and I take him "home mades" as much as possible, giving him extras for the freezer.  He has seemed much healthier since.

I have another question for all of you.  Have you heard of Stevia, a naturally sweet leaf?  I worked with it a bit at the camp I cooked at this summer as one of my special diets people could not have refined sugar (but was not diabetic).  Is this okay for diabetics?


----------

